
Bret on Social Games: Starting a Games Company in a Recession - martinsz
http://www.bretterrill.com/2008/09/starting-games-company-in-recession.html
======
13ren
What about advertising plain old conventional goods in-game? That would be a
real shift.

People still buy necessities in a recession (and pizza), and they still make
buying choices about them. Would work better if localized. Also, fewer people
game than watch TV (so far).

------
steveplace
All the former finance employees are going to have to do something else on
their blackberries...

